# question about penicillin



## chloe4 (Jun 25, 2005)

I have heard that cats shouldn't be given potassium because it could cause heart failure. My question is does penicillin have potassium in it or is it just that some brands have potassium added and should state "penicillin with potassium" on the label? I'm confused, please help!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I assume you're referring to "Penicillin V Potassium" in one or another of its various forms and brands (e.g. Penn V K). I looked it up on Medline and my Medical Drug Reference and couldn't find any reference as to how much potassium is actually in there. And it didn't say what the purpose of the potassium itself is. Probably this is a question for a pharmacist. 

I couldn't find any references to either penicillin or potassium in any of my cat reference books. And after thinking about it, I don't remember ever hearing of penicilling being used as a cat antibiotic. If this was prescribed by your vet, I'm sure the amount of potassium is taken into account and not to be concerned about. However, I was wondering if maybe you were thinking about self-prescribing a human medication for your cat. That's something I would not advise. You don't know if it's safe, or even if it's effective.


----------



## chloe4 (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up! I need to know if penicillin is effective for clearing up an upper respiratory infection in kittens?? Someone dropped three kittens and my mother is trying to get them healthy as they all have URIs and find homes for them. Taking them to the vet is out of the question as between my mom and my grandparents who live next door, they have over 15 dogs and 5 cats that they have taken in that people have dropped in the country where they live. I can't help her as I have four cats of my own and don't have the room for any more. My mom's friend is a vet tech and gave her some penicillin capsules to crush and mix with water to treat them with, but a past incident makes me question this man's concern for complete animal safety and I wanted to double check. Everything I have read recommends amoxicillin for kitten URIs.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You are correct, Amoxicillin is what vets usually give for URIs.


----------



## chloe4 (Jun 25, 2005)

Do you think the penicillin is safe and will clear up the URIs??? Is there any way I can get some amoxicillin over the counter? I don't want to see anything bad happen to them and my mother would never forgive herself. He should've given her some amoxicillin. :evil:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I really don't know. A URI is primarily a viral infection. Antibiotics don't work against viruses. Vets often prescribe antibiotics in case there might be a secondary bacterial infection. Antibiotics can't be gotten over-the-counter. And I don't know if penicillin is effective against the type of infection that a cat might have.

Your mom's vet tech friend was I'm sure just trying to be helpful, but if it was done without the oversight of a vet, probably overstepped the bounds. Do you have a relationship with a vet you could just call and ask? That would be the best thing to do, short of actually bringing the kittens in to the vet.


----------



## chloe4 (Jun 25, 2005)

I stopped by to check up on the kittens today and took them some Friskies can food since they're being fed adult food. They do look a little better. Their eyes aren't as bugged out and glassy looking as before, although still watery. I don't think their noses are running anymore and none of them sneezed while I was there so I assume they're on their way to recovery. I'm so tempted to take one home with me though! I told my mother not to let me do that as I seriously don't have room for any more cats or the finances. I'm just really relieved to see them getting better. I didn't trust my mom's friend 100% with good reason so I wanted to make sure. Thanks for replying to my posts Tim!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Good luck and best wishes to you and all the kittens and cats!!


----------



## sabinasmom (Jun 15, 2005)

I didn't learn this until about six months ago, but when you take antibiotics, or if your pet goes on antibiotics, it destroys all of the good bacteria in the intestinal tract along with the bad. The good bacteria is needed to maintain healthy bowels. Not having the good bacteria leaves the bowel open to attack by any bad bacteria and/or mold that is ingested. Over time, this can cause problems. If/when my Sabina ever needs antibiotics, I will also give her probiotics to replenish the good bacteria in the bowel. My town has a holistic pet food store that sells probiotics for cats. If yours doesn't, you can find some at NATREN.COM. I believe it comes in a syringe for easy administration. I also feed her a dry food which contains probiotics. You can't overdose on probiotics. The more the merrier.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Lactobacillus partiarus :lol:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I try to avoid antibiotics for me AND my cats. I think Dr.s play far too loose with them. However I just had one with URI and they did give amoxi. As Tim said for secondary infections. I give my guys a little (like 1/4-1/2 teasp.) of acidophilisus liqiud in a non dairy suspension in their food during and for a couple of weeks after antibiotics. Also an extra high quallity diet.


----------

